# Some 7D Punishment



## Seanlucky (May 14, 2012)

Figured everyone would enjoy this video of some 7D abuse. Video is rather pointlessly long, but I would recomend watching till the end!

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/05/13/hardcore-durability-test-looks-to-see-just-how-much-the-canon-7d-can-take/


----------



## DanoPhoto (May 14, 2012)

the bonus material was worth the wait !


----------



## DB (May 14, 2012)

I would much rather see a genuine test of the 7D used to film sporting events in the heavy rain.

Check out the following:

http://www.davidwai.com/death-of-a-7d/

When you live in a western European country that has rainfall on average 182 days each year (that's 50% of the time), then the weather shielding is what I'm most curious about


----------



## Wrathwilde (May 15, 2012)

If there was rust on his motherboard... he hasn't been drying/storing his equipment properly. DigitalRev completely submerged theirs... and it still worked after being dried out. 

Also, if you're working in the rain and your camera is getting wet and you get an error, you do not try to re-power your camera. Your Camera doesn't know that it's likely water causing the error, you as the photographer should have enough sense to figure that out. You power down the camera, remove the battery, towel dry the exterior and let it dry out. Putting your camera in a sealed storage box with Molecular Sieve packets is the best and probably quickest way to dry out your camera. An air-conditioned room, or a room with a dehumidifier running is also an option, but depending on how low you can drop the humidity level, it may take a few days to dry it out completely. Placing it in a brown paper bag then placing it in a tub of uncooked rice may also help draw out some excess moisture, if you don't have access to desiccant packets.

tl;dr - Point is, the guy with water damage to his 7D likely ruined it himself by trying to keep using it after getting an error, that he acknowledges was caused by the rain... without drying it out first.


----------



## davidwai90 (May 16, 2012)

Hello!

I came here because I traced the link to my blog.

It's true that the best thing I could've done at the time is take the battery out and dry the camera. That's how you would treat any electronic device that's been exposed to water. However, in my situation the camera was functioning normally in the rain for a while. When I first received the error message, I thought it would be a battery issue or an shutter malfunction. Water damage was not the first thing on my mind due to the 7D being "weather resistant."

There was no way to be 100% sure why my camera malfunctioned until after it was confirmed by canon.


----------



## ruuneos (May 16, 2012)

Well I posted same video few days ago to EOS Bodies "7D is immortal", but in:


DB said:


> Check out the following:
> http://www.davidwai.com/death-of-a-7d/


He didn't tell us what lens was using, if same lens as in picture ( 17-55 F2.8 ) which doesn't have weather sealing.. kind of surprising.. 7D get wet inside, probably if he would used L series lens that wouldn't happened.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 16, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> Well I posted same video few days ago to EOS Bodies "7D is immortal", but in:
> 
> 
> DB said:
> ...



+1

The lens must be weather sealed AND have a filter on it


----------



## YellowJersey (May 17, 2012)

Higher end DSLRs are surprisingly durable. My 5D classic got soaked in my bike panniers during a five hour rain storm. I simply left it in my tent on a hot day and after it dried out, it worked just fine, and it didn't even have weather sealing. They really can take a beating.


----------



## ruuneos (May 17, 2012)

7D + L-series lens + filter = explosion proof.
That's why I haven't yet took my 7D to rain because I only got at the moment 17-55 F2.8 ;D
Investing to L lenses now.


----------



## davidwai90 (May 17, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> 7D + L-series lens + filter = explosion proof.
> That's why I haven't yet took my 7D to rain because I only got at the moment 17-55 F2.8 ;D
> Investing to L lenses now.



Word. Things would've turned out differently if I had a weather sealed lens.


----------

